# Mac OS 9.2.1 sur iBook snow 600MHz 16MB Vram



## Big Ben (22 Mars 2021)

Hello,

J’ai eu une désagréable surprise avec mon iBook G3 snow sous Panther.

J’ai voulu installer 9.2 dessus avec mon CD universel mais impossible l’installeur indique dès l’ouverture que le système ne peut pas être installé sur cet ordinateur.

Assez étrange, j’ai essayé de creuser le sujet, mais je n’ai pas trouvé de confirmation du problème:

Mon disque dur a les gestionnaires OS 9 et est en HFS journalisé (semble potentiellement poser problème mais j’ai pas trouvé si c’était lié)
Le CD universel de 9.2.1 ne fonctionnerait pas avec ce modèle précis il faut le CD d’origine de l’ordinateur (que je n’ai pas) idem pas réussi à confirmer
mon disque est un ssd de 120Go le même que dans ma palourde où je n’ai pas eu de soucis (mais installé via un 9.1 donc je ne trouve plus le cd gasp.)

Du coup, vous souvenez-vous d’une limitation, pirouette ou ne sais-je qui est en vigueur avec ce modèle?


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Mars 2021)

D'après les specs, il était fournis à sa sortie avec MacOS 9.2.2 (et MacOS X 10.1.4).
Donc il est possible que le 9.2.1 refuse de s'installer parce que ce modèle est inconnu vu qu'il est sorti après ? et qu'il n'ai pas les compléments nécessaire pour ton modèle ?
Essaie le 9.2.2, il y a des versions Fr sur macintoshrepository.org


----------



## Big Ben (23 Mars 2021)

Bigre, en effet je suis tombé sur la mauvaise fiche technique ou il y a une erreur dans celle que j’ai trouvé.

Je vais regarder si j’ai pas un 9.2.2 qui traîne.
Sinon je testerai une installation en mode target.

Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2021)

Un iBook Snow ? Ça n'existe pas, ça ne serait pas plutôt un iMac Snow ? Il y en a eu deux générations : les "Summer 2000", qui tournent de base avec 9.0.4, et les Summer 2001, qui tournent de base avec 9.1, donc, 9.2.1 devrait tourner sur les deux, donc, je vois deux hypothèses : 
-1) ton disque "9.2.1" est de couleur gris clair, et est destiné à un autre modèle de machine,
-2) ça n'est ni un iMac, ni un "Snow", mais un iBook "Dual USB", et dans ce cas, ça doit être au moins un modèle dit "16 VRam" sorti en mai 2002, c'est le premier modèle d'iBook à ne pouvoir démarrer que sous 9.2.2 ou 10.1.4 au minimum (la génération précédente acceptait le 9.2.1).


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un iBook Snow ? Ça n'existe pas, ça ne serait pas plutôt un iMac Snow ? Il y en a eu deux générations : les "Summer 2000", qui tournent de base avec 9.0.4, et les Summer 2001, qui tournent de base avec 9.1, donc, 9.2.1 devrait tourner sur les deux, donc, je vois deux hypothèses :
> -1) ton disque "9.2.1" est de couleur gris clair, et est destiné à un autre modèle de machine,
> -2) ça n'est ni un iMac, ni un "Snow", mais un iBook "Dual USB", et dans ce cas, ça doit être au moins un modèle dit "16 VRam" sorti en mai 2002, c'est le premier modèle d'iBook à ne pouvoir démarrer que sous 9.2.2 ou 10.1.4 au minimum (la génération précédente acceptait le 9.2.1).


Vu le titre et sa description, je pense avoir compris qu'il parlait du iBook blanc ("snow") 16 VRAM en G3/600Mhz





						iBook G3/600 (16 VRAM - Tr) Specs (16 VRAM, M8600LL/A, PowerBook4,3, A1005, 1916): EveryMac.com
					

Technical specifications for the iBook G3/600 (16 VRAM - Tr). Dates sold, processor type, memory info, hard drive details, price and more.




					everymac.com
				



Effectivement le bon terme serait plutôt "Translucent White" et pas "snow" ;-))


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Vu le titre et sa description, je pense avoir compris qu'il parlait du iBook blanc ("snow") 16 VRAM en G3/600Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est ce qui m'est aussi venu à l'esprit après réflexion, et effectivement, "snow" était le nom d'une robe d'iMac G3, et n'a jamais été utilisé pour les iBook "blancs", que ça soient les G3 ou les G4.


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2021)

Ch'sais pas si ça à voir mais impossible de booter 9.2.2 sur mon iBook Dual Usb@500MHz avec un SSD PATA


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Ch'sais pas si ça à voir mais impossible de booter 9.2.2 sur mon iBook Dual Usb@500MHz avec un SSD PATA


Je ne connais pas la cause de ton problème, mais j'ai aussi un Dual USB/500 ici, et il démarre sous 9.2.2 (c'est le seul système que j'y ai installé). Seule explication qui me vienne à l'esprit : incompatibilité entre Mac OS 9 et le SSD, mais avec tous les ??? qui vont bien !

Si tu as un disque Firewire, essaie d'y installer le 9.2.2 et de démarrer dessus pour voir, si mon hypothèse est la bonne, alors, tu ne devrais pas voir le disque interne.


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la cause de ton problème, mais j'ai aussi un Dual USB/500 ici, et il démarre sous 9.2.2 (c'est le seul système que j'y ai installé). Seule explication qui me vienne à l'esprit : incompatibilité entre Mac OS 9 et le SSD, mais avec tous les ??? qui vont bien !
> 
> Si tu as un disque Firewire, essaie d'y installer le 9.2.2 et de démarrer dessus pour voir, si mon hypothèse est la bonne, alors, tu ne devrais pas voir le disque interne.


Très bonne idée, je garde ça sous le coude.
C'est à peu près le seul truc que je n'ai pas essayé.
Quand je démarre sur une clé USB avec 9.2.2 le disque interne n'est pas visible…


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Très bonne idée, je garde ça sous le coude.
> C'est à peu près le seul truc que je n'ai pas essayé.
> Quand je démarre sur une clé USB avec 9.2.2 le disque interne n'est pas visible…


Ah, donc mon hypothèse est la bonne : OS 9.x ne gère pas les SSD, clé USB ou disque Firewire, c'est pareil.


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, donc mon hypothèse est la bonne : OS 9.x ne gère pas les SSD, clé USB ou disque Firewire, c'est pareil.


OK, faut que j'arête de me prendre la tête avec ce fail alors…


----------



## pershing78 (25 Mars 2021)

j'ai utilisé ce CD https://macintoshgarden.org/apps/mac-os-922-universal pour installé os 9.2.2 sur mon  g4 MDD. La version proposée est assez universelle (à priori fonctionne sur les IBOOK 16vram cf la description . )
il vaut mieux créer une partition dédiée pour l'os 9 à formater avec l'utilitaire de disque fourni sur le CD  et vérifier que le SSD est bien reconnu en Slave (le cd est en Master) .


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, donc mon hypothèse est la bonne : OS 9.x ne gère pas les SSD, clé USB ou disque Firewire, c'est pareil.


J'ai un Titanium 1Ghz avec un SSD ATA (OWC), avec 2 partitions, une avec 9.2.2 et l'autre avec Leopard, il boot sur l'une ou l'autre sans problème.
J'ai aussi remplacer les HD par des CF sur des PowerBook G3 WS en 9.2 et ça marche (un iMac G3 aussi).

Peut-être un pb d'incompatibilité avec ton SSD en particulier ?
Ou une install qui n'a pas fonctionné correctement.

Ou de l'iBook... J'avais eu des soucis sur des PowerBook G3 Lombard/Pismo avec la gestion Master/Slave, mais c'était pour remplacer les HD par des CF, je pense que ça venait de l'adaptateur... ça fonctionnait mais impossible de faire fonctionner en même temps le lecteur de CD/DVD et les G3 Lombard/Pismo sont plus vieux, ça n'a peut-être aucun rapport.
Essais de débrancher le lecteur CD pour voir, si c'est pas trop compliqué...

Comme le conseille Pershing78, je pense qu'une partition dédié par OS c'est plus sûr.


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2021)

Quel que soit le support, si je démarre sur Os9 (CD, disque externe, clé USB) le disque interne n'apparait jamais (sur le bureau, dans les utilitaires de disque divers) SAUF pour le choix du disque de démarrage dans le TdB idoine.
Le démarrage n'abouti pas bien sûr, je n'ai plus en tête le message ou le logo, mais ça ne change rien à l'affaire.

Il doit y avoir une incompatibilité entre ce SSD et l'Os…


----------



## pershing78 (25 Mars 2021)

peut être démarrer avec le CD d'OS X et formater une partition de 4 go en HFS . ensuite remettre le CD d'os 9 et peut être verra t il la partition . mieux vaut passer par un un CD de l'Os 9 dédié au MDD il est plus universel.


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2021)

pershing78 a dit:


> peut être démarrer avec le CD d'OS X et formater une partition de 4 go en HFS . ensuite remettre le CD d'os 9 et peut être verra t il la partition . mieux vaut passer par un un CD de l'Os 9 dédié au MDD il est plus universel.


Merci,
déjà essayé aussi…


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Mars 2021)

L'avantage de faire 2 volumes, un avec OS9 et l'autre avec OSX, c'est que tu peux choisir facilement au démarrage en appuyant sur Alt le système (et le volume) sur lequel tu veux démarrer, je trouve ça plus pratique que le TdB. 
Et puis les volumes pour OSX étant "journalisés" par défaut, ce qui est inconnu sous OS9, ça évite les perturbations dans le système de fichiers en passant d'un OS à l'autre.

Tu as bien cocher "Gestionnaires Mac OS9 installés" quand tu as formaté ton disque ?


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> L'avantage de faire 2 volumes, un avec OS9 et l'autre avec OSX, c'est que tu peux choisir facilement au démarrage en appuyant sur Alt le système (et le volume) sur lequel tu veux démarrer, je trouve ça plus pratique que le TdB.
> Et puis les volumes pour OSX étant "journalisés" par défaut, ce qui est inconnu sous OS9, ça évite les perturbations dans le système de fichiers en passant d'un OS à l'autre.
> 
> Tu as bien cocher "Gestionnaires Mac OS9 installés" quand tu as formaté ton disque ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 220913


Absolument 
Je crois que n'y avais pas pensé au début, mais j'ai recommencé sans plus de succès.

A y réfléchir, je pense que Pascal a raison puisque le disque n'apparait pas à partir du moment ou je suis en OS9.


----------



## dandu (25 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, donc mon hypothèse est la bonne : OS 9.x ne gère pas les SSD, clé USB ou disque Firewire, c'est pareil.


Alors si. J'ai plusieurs Mac sous Mac OS 9 avec des SSD (TAM, iBook palourde, PowerBook G4, etc.)



Invité a dit:


> Absolument
> Je crois que n'y avais pas pensé au début, mais j'ai recommencé sans plus de succès.
> 
> A y réfléchir, je pense que Pascal a raison puisque le disque n'apparait pas à partir du moment ou je suis en OS9.



Ca peut vraiment venir de la façon dont il a été partitionné au départ. La solution de base, c'est casser totalement le partitionnement sur un Mac moderne, et de le repartitionner depuis un CD de Mac OS 9. Faut de l'APM, formater en HFS+, mais ça doit marcher. J'ai assez de machines dans le cas pour le savoir.


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Alors si. J'ai plusieurs Mac sous Mac OS 9 avec des SSD (TAM, iBook palourde, PowerBook G4, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ca peut vraiment venir de la façon dont il a été partitionné au départ. La solution de base, c'est casser totalement le partitionnement sur un Mac moderne, et de le repartitionner depuis un CD de Mac OS 9. Faut de l'APM, formater en HFS+, mais ça doit marcher. J'ai assez de machines dans le cas pour le savoir.


Monté en mode target sur un iMac en 9.2.2, partitioné en carte de partition Apple, HFS+, dossier Système du 9.2.2 Universel.
Macache pour booter dessus…


----------



## Big Ben (1 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un iBook Snow ? Ça n'existe pas, ça ne serait pas plutôt un iMac Snow ? Il y en a eu deux générations : les "Summer 2000", qui tournent de base avec 9.0.4, et les Summer 2001, qui tournent de base avec 9.1, donc, 9.2.1 devrait tourner sur les deux, donc, je vois deux hypothèses :
> -1) ton disque "9.2.1" est de couleur gris clair, et est destiné à un autre modèle de machine,
> -2) ça n'est ni un iMac, ni un "Snow", mais un iBook "Dual USB", et dans ce cas, ça doit être au moins un modèle dit "16 VRam" sorti en mai 2002, c'est le premier modèle d'iBook à ne pouvoir démarrer que sous 9.2.2 ou 10.1.4 au minimum (la génération précédente acceptait le 9.2.1).



Oui c’est bien le 16VRam, il est parfois (avec ses prédécesseurs blancs) surnommé snow dans de vieux threads (pré iBook G4) pour le différencier des palourdes. En effet il ne démarre que du 9.2.2, mais il peut booter des versions allégées plus anciennes d’où mon incompréhension initiale.

J’ai pas encore pris le temps de m’en occuper car il faut que je refasse toute l’installation vu que je n’ai qu’une partition journalisée pour le 10.3.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2021)

J'avais à l'époque souvent entendu parler de l'iBook "blanc", mais "snow", c'est la première fois que je l'entend désigné ainsi.


----------



## Big Ben (12 Avril 2021)

Bon j’ai réussi l’installation en mode target depuis un mac Mini G4 en 9.2.1 + MàJ 9.2.2

Je confirme qu’il faut bien un cd d’installation spécifique pour cette machine sinon y’a des choses bizarres comme le fait que l’iBook voit en permanence un écran externe.

Pas grave dans mon cas et ça dépanne.

Il faudrait quand même que je trouve les d’origine c’est quand même pratique


----------

